# Dragging Tails



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

all of my mollies seem to be dragging their tails behind them and not using them at all and i am concerned...one just had babies but i dont know whats wrong if anything is wrong if anyone can help that would be great...thanks!


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

I have ich!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

hope you are treating it or you may lose the lot of them.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I would use rid ick plus, that stuff it great and you need to use something right away. Also add salt and turn the heat up slowly. You need to do something fast if they are that sick.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

done all of that i guess its just a waiting game now


----------

